# New beastie boys clip - very awesome



## Thrashmanzac (May 1, 2011)

dunno if anyone here is into beastie boys, but this clip is just too great to not share


----------



## EvolDerek (May 1, 2011)

very fucking cool!!! Hot Sauce Committee is just right around the corner too!


----------



## DVRP (May 1, 2011)

I posted the whole 30 minute video in the off topic section a few days ago

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/155732-best-30-minutes-ever.html


----------



## Daiephir (May 4, 2011)

Wasting so much beer


----------



## mountainjam (May 5, 2011)

thats the most cameos ive ever seen in a music vid. seth rogen, danny mcbride, the lord of the rings guy, david cross, ted danson, will ferrel, steve buscemi sp? plus others, pretty cool


----------



## MrMcSick (May 6, 2011)

I almost didn't come in here and check this out. Glad I did. Love how beat MCA looks with his little beer gut. They are all in their mid 40's now lol. MORE COWBELL!!!!!!


----------

